
'Ancestors' Is an Audacious Experiment. I Never Want to Play It Again - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7x5v5z/ancestors-is-an-audacious-experiment-i-never-want-to-play-it-again
======
pavel_lishin
> _You’ll be able to read message board threads with people sharing hints and
> discoveries, or sit around with a group of friends and pass the controller,
> as someone decides to test a hypothesis. I didn’t have that. It might go
> against the spirit of the game, but it’s also going to prove a necessary
> relief valve. And maybe it’s not against the spirit of the game at all!
> Maybe it reflects how different tribes would exchange information, helping
> the species as a whole._

Given our own ancestry and evolution, it sounds like that's _exactly_ the
right approach to this game - gaining knowledge not by slowly evolving into
it, like birds who instinctively know how to build nests, but by learning from
others by observation and tutelage.

~~~
Ancalagon
Very cool, definitely a game to be played without any tutorials lying around

~~~
Terretta
Reading this article, sounds like Cameron Howe’s game from the TV series _Halt
and Catch Fire_ (which in turn was a fictional precursor to Myst and Tomb
Raider).

------
numakerg
Everything from the UI, to the movement, the blurriness and the intro message
is reminiscent of the original Assassin's Creed. Not surprising that the
credits show at least six people from the original Assassin's Creed team in
addition to Patrice Désilets:

\- Jean-François Boivin

\- Philippe Debay

\- Alex Drouin

\- Frédéric Laporte

\- Luc Tremblay

\- Sacha Viltofsky

------
wtdata
First time I have head about this game, the concept seems fantastic.

About needing to share info online, it reminds me of the Dark Souls series.
The game series was made with the need to share tips in online forums (and
through a system in game), in mind.

